# arguably the most important film in the last million years



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

FUTURE COPS








> In the year 2043, the notorious villain is about to be put on trial. His killers decide to go back 50 years by the time tunnel, and look for the judge in his youthful age. They want to program into the boy's mind and alternate his decision. However, the Future Cops follow. They infiltrate into a school and befriend with a slightly retarded boy, who is always insulted and bullied. Who knows he is in fact the judge in future?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL. More interesting as premise was the movie with one of those Scientology 'stars' where in that fictional society you could be arrested, tried, and condemned -- merely for a thought of committing a criminal act.


----------

